
Use Python to Manage Enterprise Deployments with Fabric - jedwhite
http://www.readwriteweb.com/enterprise/2011/02/use-python-to-manage-enterpris.php
======
kbd
This is just a shitty fluff summary of another post that's currently on the
front page.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2250001>

Edit: and the readwriteweb post doesn't even link back to the post by Tav it
quotes from. What garbage.

